# F82 M4 EGS4 flash with M4 GTS CAFD?SWFL



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi fellow coders,

Trying to make a long story short, I am currently researching the right order into flashing a regular F82 M4 EGS4/DCT with the M4 GTS SWFL. 

The GTS transmission software is quite a bit different in handling/driving/shifting compared to the regular model. (Al parts are identical and it is already possible to do so) but I am figuring out how to myself.

The standard M4 uses swfl_00001f70 and the M4 GTS uses swfl_000038c1

Here it seems we need to manipulate the TAL before flashing the M4 (since PSdZdata 59.2 and upwards contain the right files) but of course, the M4 has a buildyear that is older than the M4 GTS. We also need to edit the target SVT, in order to flash it with the right SWFL/CAFD. 

Could somebody point me in the right direction? Do we need to change the typeschlussel of the car first from 3R91 (M4 ECE) to 4S91 (M4 GTS ECE) in the TAL? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

I think we have to manipulate the SVT_SOLL with the typekey 4S91 and then create the TAL. any ideas on this?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

rogaa said:


> I think we have to manipulate the SVT_SOLL with the typekey 4S91 and then create the TAL. any ideas on this?


No. FSC protected and altered Typeshüssel injected files for DME/GWS/DCT ecus will put the car in limp mode. Only way is a DCT Flash Tune.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> No. FSC protected and altered Typeshüssel injected files for DME/GWS/DCT ecus will put the car in limp mode. Only way is a DCT Flash Tune.


EGS should not be FSC protected, i've alread read about a milkyway flashing different M4/M2 with GTS SWFL, so it should be possible. Note that i am not changing US to ECE typekey, rather changing the typekey from M4 ECE to M4 GTS ECE.


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

rogaa said:


> EGS should not be FSC protected, i've alread read about a milkyway flashing different M4/M2 with GTS SWFL, so it should be possible. Note that i am not changing US to ECE typekey, rather changing the typekey from M4 ECE to M4 GTS ECE.


Old thread sure people tried this but if you haven't I flashed to GTS EGS software, definitely smoother.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

UnderminE said:


> Old thread sure people tried this but if you haven't I flashed to GTS EGS software, definitely smoother.


Hi

I know this is an old post but has anyone flashed successfully the M4 GTS Transmission software to any other F8x variants?

My friend has a F80 M3 and has asked me if I could do the GTS software upgrade for him, I said of course I would if i knew the correct route to take so if someone could help me then that would be great

I have ESYS PRO 3.28.1 with the latest psdzdata with good knowledge of FDL coding, VO changes and done a few Updates/Flashes but as previously stated help would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is an old post but has anyone flashed successfully the M4 GTS Transmission software to any other F8x variants?
> 
> ...


Flashed EU and US M4 GTS EGS to F80, F82, F83 DCT. Also done VO coding to EPS, GHAS, and VDC.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Flashed EU and US M4 GTS EGS to F80, F82, F83 DCT. Also done VO coding to EPS, GHAS, and VDC.


That's great stuff, I know your very very experienced with this sort of thing, is it at all possible to PM me the "how too" instruction on what to do and what I need to be able to do my friends car? All help will be greatly appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> That's great stuff, I know your very very experienced with this sort of thing, is it at all possible to PM me the "how too" instruction on what to do and what I need to be able to do my friends car? All help will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I do not have a how-to written out. It is just a matter of modifying FA's, which are used to flash as well as VO code. There is general flashing guide for E-sys if you have never done before.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

I have done some flashing but not really as many as I would have liked to.. so I do know how to do a basic flash from the esys guides and done VO change to my F30 for EBT but not the FA modifying.. how would I do the FA modifying?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> I have done some flashing but not really as many as I would have liked to.. so I do know how to do a basic flash from the esys guides and done VO change to my F30 for EBT but not the FA modifying.. how would I do the FA modifying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Same way you have done in the past, but edit chassis and typecode as needed; make sure just to load and not write changes to VCM. Also, do not flash DME; it will cripple without proper FSC code.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I can confirm this is doable and can apply to M2 M3 M4 where egs4 is installed.

There is no FSC protected in egs and as you can see they were even using same hwel.

The same method can also apply to Alpina egs software.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Same way you have done in the past, but edit chassis and typecode as needed; make sure just to load and not write changes to VCM. Also, do not flash DME; it will cripple without proper FSC code.


Haha you make it sound really easy and simple but it's hard to picture it whilst not hooked up the car and going through the motions..
What do I edit the chassis to and the type code? I have a screen shot of some information
PM sent please let me know your thoughts

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

jackylooo said:


> I can confirm this is doable and can apply to M2 M3 M4 where egs4 is installed.
> 
> There is no FSC protected in egs and as you can see they were even using same hwel.
> 
> The same method can also apply to Alpina egs software.


So is it the same flash you would do when doing the 2TB sports transmission flash?

Sorry to you and Almaretto for my many questions and queries I would just like to get this right on my friends F80 haha

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Haha you make it sound really easy and simple but it***8217;s hard to picture it whilst not hooked up the car and going through the motions..
> What do I edit the chassis to and the type code? I have a screen shot of some information
> PM sent please let me know your thoughts


I am at office now and not hooked up to car either, but I can picture it.

Your PM is more or less correct for M4 GTS, but would be different for M4 CS and you also need to change chassis if car is F80.

EDIT: You cannot run Tal Calculation without connecting to vehicle.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> So is it the same flash you would do when doing the 2TB sports transmission flash?
> 
> Sorry to you and Almaretto for my many questions and queries I would just like to get this right on my friends F80 haha


Not sure what you mean by 2TB flash. 2TB is usually adding Sport+ and VO coding.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I am at office now and not hooked up to car either, but I can picture it.
> 
> Your PM is more or less correct for M4 GTS, but would be different for M4 CS and you also need to change chassis if car is F80.
> 
> EDIT: You cannot run Tal Calculation without connecting to vehicle.


I'm now on my laptop and could probably connect to my F30 to go through the motions to refresh my mind

When you say "more or less" what differences would I need to make for it to work on an F80 and where would I change the chassis?

Sorry ignore the 2TB flash comment realized its a VO change and code after I had sent


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Almaretto,

I can made a tal calculation without being connected to the car, Of course if I have the svt and FA previously saved on the pc

Try tu run tal calculation connecting to "connection via gateway tcp://127.0.0.1:6801" 

That should work to generate the svt_soll and tal


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> I'm now on my laptop and could probably connect to my F30 to go through the motions to refresh my mind
> 
> When you say "more or less" what differences would I need to make for it to work on an F80 and where would I change the chassis?
> 
> Sorry ignore the 2TB flash comment realized its a VO change and code after I had sent


Exactly what I wrote. There is no such thing as an M3 GTS. Therefore, you have to change chassis from M3 to M4.



jaramillo said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> I can made a tal calculation without being connected to the car, Of course if I have the svt and FA previously saved on the pc
> 
> ...


"Connection Check Failed," though it does sometimes work; just tried and got downgrade on one car during KIS and error on TAL. And, not a big deal to connect to car or use E-sys Coding-Verification.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Exactly what I wrote. There is no such thing as an M3 GTS. Therefore, you have to change chassis from M3 to M4.
> 
> I realize that you are way more experienced in this and probably don't want to give too much information away but we all need to start some where surly this can be understood..
> All I ask is that im passed the right information so that I can do this correctly :dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Almaretto said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I wrote. There is no such thing as an M3 GTS. Therefore, you have to change chassis from M3 to M4.
> ...


My goal is not to be cryptic. I am not a mind reader and know not what details you need. All the pieces are available; I just do not have the time or desire to pull together all information in a step-by-step guide. Flashing is not without risk, so proceed with caution and with ISTA+ if you so choose.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> My goal is not to be cryptic. I am not a mind reader and know not what details you need. All the pieces are available; I just do not have the time or desire to pull together all information in a step-by-step guide. Flashing is not without risk, so proceed with caution and with ISTA+ if you so choose.


I have all the tools to do the job ESYS PRO, ISTA+ and do have the knowledge to do a standard update flash but this particular job the bit I'm not clear of is getting the standard F80 to convert to the GTS software 

I realize that flashing runs its risks but as I'm unclear of what to do with one I think my best option is to walk away, not do this at all and send my friend to a company or someone with the right knowledge that will bill him a small fortune to do it

Unless anyone is willing to do this remotely then I can discuss a donation for there time?


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

from reading this thread its a clear case of trying to run before you can walk lol


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

scouserpat47 said:


> from reading this thread its a clear case of trying to run before you can walk lol


Haha we all start somewhere but I have done many FDL Coding, VO changes and software updates.. Just wanted a little help/guidance to be able to do the GTS flash for my friend.. I thought coming to the forum someone might have been able to give me a step in the right direction? But I have realised people are making money from this so information isn't top priority for the not so professional like me 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

From reading your comments through out this thread my hunch is you are a business and wish to do this as a addition service/income 
If youve done many fdl vo software flashing as you say ud not struggle with what is a very simple thing to do and easily findable on net including previously stated on this forum with a guide how do

But as kermit would say...thats none of my business


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

scouserpat47 said:


> From reading your comments through out this thread my hunch is you are a business and wish to do this as a addition service/income
> If youve done many fdl vo software flashing as you say ud not struggle with what is a very simple thing to do and easily findable on net including previously stated on this forum with a guide how do
> 
> But as kermit would say...thats none of my business


I'm far from a business my good man or trying to earn extra income..

I own an F30, my parents own a F45 & F15 along with 3 friends owning different Bmw's which are F22 235i, F30 330d and my friend with the F80 M3 that was asking if I could do the GTS flash..

I am a BMW Technician, My pay isn't too bad, so not fussed about making any sort of income, I use esys so that I can broaden my knowledge of the product and try to learn more than what is taught to us as Technicians.

Sorry if I come across in a way that I'm some sort of business, that's not the case at all just wanting help, information and knowledge so that in time I may one day give back to other people that need help..

If it is simple then I'm sure I will work it out but when I say I have done flashing I've only ever followed the guides and done software updates never changed any parameters to then flash independents as part of an upgrade and that's the part I'm hazy on (getting the car to accept the GTS files and finding the files to change too and from)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> If it is simple then I'm sure I will work it out but when I say I have done flashing I've only ever followed the guides and done software updates never changed any parameters to then flash independents as part of an upgrade and that's the part I'm hazy on (getting the car to accept the GTS files and finding the files to change too and from)


Relatively simple. You have all the pieces and just have to put them together if you so choose. Otherwise, pay someone a nominal fee to have it done right.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Relatively simple. You have all the pieces and just have to put them together if you so choose. Otherwise, pay someone a nominal fee to have it done right.


I want to learn myself obviously but when you don't have the car to hand all the time for me it just makes it that bit harder to piece words together that people say..

My friend literally lives a mile or so down the road from me so may do a car swap with him and have a pop..

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> I want to learn myself obviously but when you don't have the car to hand all the time for me it just makes it that bit harder to piece words together that people say..
> 
> My friend literally lives a mile or so down the road from me so may do a car swap with him and have a pop..


If you have enough files saved, then offline calculations/coding can help experiment. Feel free to contact me privately if you ever swap vehicles and we can set something up.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

I will hook up to my car today and have a look but just been on the phone with my friend and he said we can swap cars anytime after 2pm today (UK time) so if I have the time today I will do him a car swap, but thank you for you help so far Almaretto 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

HI, just re-opening this old thread with my question related to the topic. I am using a different software than esys for coding. It is called Abrites. 
My car is M4 2016 (3R91), i-level: F020-16-503
For the flashes available for EGS4 I see
1f6e: 000.038.000
1f70: 000.038.001

as optional for both of them I see various versions up to 056.000 I assume - none of these is the GTS - those are the "normal" M4 flashes?
Question: my i-level seems to be pretty outdated. How do I "update" the i-level at once? Or shal I rather do one unit after another? Would updating the EGS4 only directly to the 056.000 cause any issues with the rest of the car?


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello 

I would like to "restart" this older Thread again to share my experience and questions with the Community. 

Started this whole GTS DCT Experience yesterday with my new M4 ZCP. Car's Shipment I -Step is 2019-03-522, Type 4Y91.

I first started of Coding the VDC,GHAS,DSC & EPS with a M4 CS Spec. 

I changed the Typecode to 3S71 and removed the Options 7MA & 7MN from the SALAPA-List. Then VO-Coded the above mentioned ECU's. Worked perfectly :thumbup:

Next step should be programming the EGS4 with the GTS Software. Reasons for this are well discussed in other threads. 

I created an M4 GTS VO based on my Vehicles VO adding Typecode 4S91 and removing 7MA & 7MN from Salapa-List.

Based on that i calculated an SVT-Soll using an I-Step from 2016, because there were no results shown with newer I-Step.

My 2 Stock SWL (4Y91, Stock I-Step) Tunes were:

SWFL_000067EO_000_066_003
SWFL_000067EC_000_066_003

The proposed tunes after the Calculation based on an GTS VO were:

SWFL_00001F6E_000_056_000
SWFL_000038C1_000_056_000

So i programmed the EGS4 with this SWFL's.

Result: The Benefits were there, easier gear change to R, smoother Gearchange overall. But the Softwarechange brought some Downsides: The Car/Ista-D was "missing" 2 ECU, that are never Equipped on the Car: RDC & 2 Front Lightning Modules. I believe this is because I flashed an old Data on the newer Car. In addition the EGS started to freak around after some time. I could not use the paddles anymore and I could not change the DCT Modes.

So I thought this State might be because the GTS is "older" than my car and thus the software ist not working properly (missing modules).

So i spun an new VO using the M4 CS Type code 3S71, which I used to VO Code before. 

Based on that I calculated an SVT an I was proposed this SWFL's:

SWFL_000067EC_000_064_001
SWFL_0000695C_000_064_001

So i programmed this two in my EGS4. 

Result: The benefits from the GTS Software were gone, but there were some improvements that are also promised by different tuners. Earlier Gear Changes in Efficient Mode and maybe a bit quicker Gear Changes. Everything works perfectly now, no mistakes thrown oder faults given.

So much for this.

I would now like to know from Someone with maybe the Same MY how the did the GTS DCT Flash, because the Benefits were great.

Am I Missing something when Calcalting the SVT for a GTS (maybe wrong Zeitkriterium oder I-Step?)?


----------

